

Steve Blank's new book - The Startup Owner's Manual - kurtvarner
http://www.stevenblank.com/startup_index_qty.html

======
amix
There should be a Kindle/eBook version of this. One of the reasons why I
haven't read "The Four Steps to the Epiphany" is because it's only available
in paperback.

~~~
atldev
If you look at the comments on his post announcing the book, the majority are
asking for a kindle/ebook version. He implies that it was easier to get going
with a printed version, but I just don't understand how that's possible. I
would love to hear why.

~~~
randall
Steve Blank always justified it as saying "you want it to be on your shelf,
with notes..." I think it's just a luddite reaction on Steve's part.

Apparently he hasn't done enough customer development.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
Doubly ironic since I love to have reference books with me in Kindle format on
my iPad - searchable, scannable (highlighted sections can be compressed
together, and always with me). My paper books languish at home. With multiple
offices and an apartment I don't, and I suspect this is relatively common,
have "a" bookshelf.

------
bry
Essentially a duplicate from just two days ago:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3577624>

------
kurtvarner
Here's his blog post about the book [http://steveblank.com/2012/02/09/two-
giant-steps-forward-for...](http://steveblank.com/2012/02/09/two-giant-steps-
forward-for-entrepreneurs/)

------
mindcrime
I can't wait to get my hands on this. Steve's previous book _The Four Steps to
the Epiphany_ was amazing. I would put it squarely in the top 2-3 most
influential books I've ever read.

I don't know that you can ever reduce "starting a startup" to a "paint by
numbers" recipe, but Steve has done an amazing job of creating a rigorous
methodology for going from idea -> business.

~~~
jilebedev
Thanks for the recommendation. I've began reading the first 33 pages by the
Stanford link above, and it's very difficult to put down.

The issue of customer discovery and validation has always felt like a "large
amorphous blob of negative feelings and gut unease" that I would simply
ignore. This book faces it squarely and rigorously. I find that exhilarating,
and I feel already more confident in tackling this issue while creating things
for other people.

------
aaronbrethorst
25% off and (supposedly) free shipping everywhere in the world:
[http://www.bookdepository.com/Startup-Owners-Manual-Steve-
Bl...](http://www.bookdepository.com/Startup-Owners-Manual-Steve-
Blank/9780984999309)

~~~
TomatoTomato
B&N has it almost 50% off.

[http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-startup-owners-manual-
st...](http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-startup-owners-manual-steve-
blank/1108343438?ean=9780984999309)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
doh. I should've looked a little longer before ordering it from there on
Steve's say-so.

------
startupjerkfest
personally i have decided to wait until this is published in March 1st, then
read reviews (if people can read through 608 pages that fast), before deciding
to order this. the thought of reading 608 pages in this day of 140 character
tweets makes me shudder. why couldn't this be turned into a pay per view
movie? that would be faster to learn it all. with a companion login website to
take notes & track your startup progress, like lean lauch pad is... just my
incorrect personal opinion

------
skadamat
Lol $39.99

------
creatom
What have you built?

~~~
adamtmca
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Blank>

~~~
naner
That whole introduction needs to be scrapped and rewritten for NPOV (also for
shitty writing). And I'm not sure the guy is notable enough for his own page.

That being said, his 'about' page is more useful than wikipedia in this case:

<http://steveblank.com/about/>

